

Ask YC: 4th Roommate in Silicon Valley in Startup House - jasonlbaptiste

so, not using hackernews as a psuedo craigslist, but tons of us are often making the journey out to the valley.  We're a group of 3 startuppers looking for a 4th roommate sometime in early May.  Email:<p>jason [at] publictivity.com
======
Prrometheus
Hacker Classifieds: one of five big ideas on my big idea wall. If someone
makes it before me, that would be awesome. It's something I want to use, not
just something I think other people would like. If nobody else builds it, it
will be a good learning experience for me.

------
kobs
Not to barge in on Jason's thread, but if anyone else is looking for roommates
in the area, please contact me (email address listed in profile.)

------
mattmaroon
Not interested, but out of curiosity, which part of the valley are you looking
to end up in?

------
dustineichler
cool. emailing. looking.

------
zkinion
sent

